# BAD BREATH - Tonsillolith (NASTY WHITE PELLETS)



## kaylin_marie (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh god! That sounds awful!! I did a lil googling, and basically it's halitosis that is caused by the Tonsillolith. It says that some people have a chronic problem with these and the only sure way to get rid of it for sure is by having your tonsils removed, which is pretty simple and really common. Also says:

Quote:
"Short of removing the tonsils, the bad breath can be treated by gargling with a 3% solution of hydrogen peroxide or PeridexÂ® mouth wash which is available by prescription from your dentist or physician. The use of guaifenesin and pseudafed to lessen the post nasal drip is also effective." Some people recommended this:
Bad Breath Remedies | Halitosis Treatment | TheraBreath

Hope I helped some, other than that all you can do is keep your mouth clean, drink lots of water, and use mouth rinse/gum.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 19, 2008)

I hate having these. I don't get them very often (maybe a few times every few years), but they make me feel like I'm choking on something in the back of my throat!

usually I go for the -- try to rub it out with the side of my tongue thing, which usually works eventually (mine tend to grow over time so if it doesn't come out immediately after a few days of growing it kind of gets too big to stay stuck and finally comes out during a cough or a swallow). Sometimes it gets so big it hurts though.

The fastest remedy I've ever found, which was quick and (well it hurt and made me gag, so not quite painless. but it was over with and out) ... have somebody else (my dentist did it the first time) go in there with a q-tip and poke it out.

Since somebody else is doing it, they don't stop when you get that gag reflex, and they don't flinch if it hurts a bit. They pop it out and it's gone. Rather quick, usually. Then after 5 minutes of coughing and gagging you don't have to worry about the tonsilith anymore! (which is better than dealing with it for another 5 days, in my opinion)


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, gross and TMI, but I push mine out. It gets to the point that blood comes out.

I seem to have permanent holes in my right tonsil (the only tonsil I get them in) where they poke out from.

They sell a kit that supposedly works really well at getting rid of them, but I'll have to try and find the link again.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to get this alot when I was a kid but hardly do anymore. I think it's been over a year since I did but the only thing I did was use a q-tip to get it out. I hate when i do get it bc it's a constant minor irritation and while my breath is not affected by it bc i always get it before it can get bigger, I hate how bad I gag when I do try to take it out.


----------



## Milah (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to get these too and now I get it from time to time. They smell awful.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2009)

I seriously thought I was the only person who had this prob. I freakin hate it with a passion. Its so nasty. I only get it every now and then and I hate it when it happens. It always feels like there something in the back of my throat and whenever I try to get of rid it, nothing happens.


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 21, 2009)

I had my tonsils out at 12 thank goodness!


----------



## Tornwonderland (Feb 5, 2009)

I use q-tips or the pick side of a plastic flosser. I thought I was the only one who ever got these! Omg, they smell like death. I gargle with peroxide/water mixture and that seems to help a lot.


----------



## sheilarose (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I seriously thought I was the only person who had this prob. I freakin hate it with a passion. Its so nasty. I only get it every now and then and I hate it when it happens. It always feels like there something in the back of my throat and whenever I try to get of rid it, nothing happens. OMG I thought I was the only one with this problem. One thing is I have a constant Sinus drip. That doesn't help. I always feel my breath smells. If I do not have a sugar free sucking candy in my mouth I don't like to get too close to that person.

OK, first thing get a tongue scraper. You would not believe all the yellow gook that comes off. I had my tonsils taken out twice and that didn't help.

Just keep brushing your tongue, flossing daily, and keep a sucking mint in your mouth all the time.

Hope some of my suggestions help. You have to deal with it!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

I should probably thank my mom for making me get my tonsils out when i was 8.....i have no idea what it is you're reffering too, and i'm kinda glad actually!


----------



## sheilarose (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I seriously thought I was the only person who had this prob. I freakin hate it with a passion. Its so nasty. I only get it every now and then and I hate it when it happens. It always feels like there something in the back of my throat and whenever I try to get of rid it, nothing happens. OMG I thought I was the only one with this problem. One thing is I have a constant Sinus drip. That doesn't help. I always feel my breath smells. If I do not have a sugar free sucking candy in my mouth I don't like to get too close to that person.

OK, first thing get a tongue scraper. You would not believe all the yellow gook that comes off. I had my tonsils taken out twice and that didn't help.

Just keep brushing your tongue, flossing daily, and keep a sucking mint in your mouth all the time.

Hope some of my suggestions help. You have to deal with it!!!


----------

